

The "Switzerland" of TV Guide apps - jtoeman
http://gigaom.com/video/nextguide-update/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
KThornton
Love this! With so many options, the "is there anything worth watching?"
question is more difficult than ever - an unbiased curated guide is huge!

------
markdrocker
Nice app and nice article.

------
jaxxie
well said.

